# Daughter's first birthday, thanksgiving themed...



## MrsGrapes (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm looking for ideas fo my daughters first birthday appetizers...
It's thanksgiving themed, and I need some thanksgiving related appetizers or things that have ingredients similar to what you would serve in a traditional thanksgiving meal...
If anyone has any tgiving twists to typical appetizers or anything of the sort I'd greatly appreciate them!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

ham rolls- (thick deli ham, cream cheese; horseyradsih, chives)..... yum- my Mom's co-worker's recipe

mini beef wellingtons

turkey kebabs with dipping sauces (slices of turkey tenderloin threaded onto skewers)

crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms (not thanksgiving-y, though delicious!)


----------

